# Unexpected Scare



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Just thought I'd share this one. On halloween night I had my garage backdropped with the black painter's plastic sheeting, 1/2 the garage held my witch setup, and the other 1/2 was blocked right at the door so no one could see into my messy garage! My son went in behind the plastic with a flashlight to check the fluid level on the fogger and to adjust the volume on our continuos playing witches chant. While he was in there a bunch of young female tots came up to get candy and were admiring our witch, they started asking me what that "face" was, I thought they meant the witch. When I turned around, my son was standing behind the plastic on the blocked side of the garage right behind me with the flashlight under his face. It was the coolest thing I ever saw, you could not tell it was him and it was very creepy! All you could see was his face in the light. I did not get a pic of it, but we already decided that next year will will hang some of those cheap white face masks back there with lights under them for an extra effect, we already tried it on one that we had, and it looked just as good as an actual person standing there. Cheap, easy, and unexpected scare!:jol:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds interesting, could i suggest that you put more than one and have the lights come on randomly


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Even better - when someone asks about the face, you say "What face?" and the person behind the sheeting turns off his light


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats a great idea!!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow! Cool idea! 
Great for a Haunted Walk and ultra easy to do too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Priceless!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

The_Caretaker said:


> Sounds interesting, could i suggest that you put more than one and have the lights come on randomly


Hmm, we were going to put a string of them. What would I use to make the lights come on and off randomly? I don't have much lighting experience.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Even better - when someone asks about the face, you say "What face?" and the person behind the sheeting turns off his light


LOL, make them think they are losing their minds!:jol:


----------

